# How's everyone been?



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Havnt been on in a long time nor fished Ohio streams in many moons... Just seeing who all I fished with and were friends with that are still on this forum..


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

What's up Bob? Been a long time since I have seen you on here. Don't get out nearly as much as I used to, but every now and then....
Ended up buying a house on one of the tribes of the Grand, so I do most of my fishing at home. Good to see you on here, maybe we will see you out one of these days


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Phineous said:


> What's up Bob? Been a long time since I have seen you on here. Don't get out nearly as much as I used to, but every now and then....
> Ended up buying a house on one of the tribes of the Grand, so I do most of my fishing at home. Good to see you on here, maybe we will see you out one of these days


Not a whole lot... Moved down to southern Indiana and just been doing a lot of hybrid redear and gill, and bass fishing.
Been fishing the White and Blue rivers a lot, awesome small mouth fishing.


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Havnt been on in a long time nor fished Ohio streams in many moons... Just seeing who all I fished with and were friends with that are still on this forum..


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Havnt been on in a long time nor fished Ohio streams in many moons... Just seeing who all I fished with and were friends with that are still on this forum..


Don’t know if you remember me but I fished on the Chagrin with Joel (arch man) a few times. What ever happened to him. I was stationed in Maryland last year and I was gonna drive up to do some Steelheading but he never replied to my messages. How have you been?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> Havnt been on in a long time nor fished Ohio streams in many moons... Just seeing who all I fished with and were friends with that are still on this forum..


I remember you from ages ago. I also no longer fish steelhead. I live in Wisconsin and fish for wild trout.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Hope all is well Bob its been a minute since I have seen you on here!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

My glorious spot iced over


----------

